# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  أحكامُ الصرفِ وبيانُ أخطائِهِ الشَّائعةِ

## ابن جريج

*أحكامُ الصرفِ وبيانُ أخطائِهِ الشَّائعةِ*

*الحمد لله ؛ والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه ، أما بعد :*
*لما كان كثير من الناس يجهلون أحكام الصرف ؛ فيقعون في الربا تارة ، وفي فساد العقود تارة أخرى ، مست الحاجة للتعريف والبيان بما يَقِي الناس من الوقوع في الحرام ، والدخول في مَعَرَّةِ الإثم ، خصوصًا فيما تعم به البلوى ولا يكاد يُسلم منه لاضطرار الناس إليه في حياتهم ومعاشهم .*
*ومن هنا ؛ أردنا تعريف عامة المسلمين بالأحكام الشرعية المجملة التي تتعلق بالصرف ، مع التنبيه على بعض الأخطاء الشائعة فيه ، والتي يحسبها أغلب الناس من الأمور التي لا حرج فيها .*
*أولاً : تعريف الصرف :*
*وهو الذي تسميه العامة " الصرافة "، وتعريفه عند الفقهاء :"بَيْعُ الثَّمَنِ بِالثَّمَنِ ، جِنْسًا بِجِنْسٍ ، أَوْ بِغَيْرِ جِنْسٍ "* 
*وَالْمُرَادُ بِالثَّمَنِ مَا خُلِقَ لِلثَّمَنِيَّةِ ، فَيَشْمَل بَيْعَ الذَّهَبِ بِالذَّهَبِ ، وَالْفِضَّةِ بِالْفِضَّةِ ، كَمَا يَشْمَل بَيْعَ الذَّهَبِ بِالْفِضَّةِ ، أو ما يقوم مقام الذهب والفضة كبيع الدينار الأردني بالدولار الأمريكي ، أو بيعهما بالشيكل ، وهكذا ..*
*ثانياً : شروط الصرف :*
*اعلم أن الصرف لا يخلو من حالتين :*
*الحالة الأولى : بيع الثمن بجنسه ؛ كبيع الذهب بالذهب ، والفضة بالفضة ، والشيكل بالشيكل ، وهذا يشترط له ثلاثة شروط : التقابض والحلول والتماثل .*
*الحالة الثانية : بيع الثمن بغير جنسه ؛ كبيع الذهب بالدولار ، وبيع الدينار بالشيكل ، والدينار بالدولار ، وهذا يشترط له شرطان فقط : التقابض والحلول ، ولا يشترط فيه التماثل ، فيجوز – مثلاً – بيع كيلو ذهب بألفي دينار ، وبيع الدولار بأربعة شواكل ... إلخ.*
*- توضيح الشروط :*
*1- تَقَابُضُ الْبَدَلَيْنِ : ومعناه أن يحصل التقابض في مجلس العقد قبل افتراقهما ..*
*2- الحلول : ومعناه عدم اشتراط الأجل كأن يقول البائع بعتك 100دولار الآن مقابل 350 شيكل غدًا .*
*3- التماثل  : أي التكافؤ في الوزن ولا عبرة بالجيد والرديء ، وهذه الشروط متفق عليها .*
*رابعاً : أخطاء شائعة في الصرف .*
*1- أخطاء تقع كثيراً عند بيع وشراء الذهب :-*
*·**لا يجوز بيع الذهب المستعمل بذهب جديد مع دفع الفرق:*
*ولكي تخلص من الربا في هذه المسألة يباع الذهب المستعمل ثم تقبض النقود يداً بيد ثم يشترى بها الذهب الجديد.*

*·**لا يجوز بيع الذهب وشرائه إلى أجل أو بالتقسيط:*
*           فما يفعله البعض من شراء ذهب ويدفع المبلغ بعد مدة هذا داخل في ربا النسيئة.*
*·**لا يجوز استرجاع الذهب بعد شرائه وأخذ ذهب دونه في الثمن مع دفع الفرق لأنه بيع ذهب بذهب مع زيادة دراهم.*
*          والطريقة الشرعية الصحيحة رد الذهب وأخذ الدراهم ثم يشتري بالدراهم ذهب أقل من ثمن الأول.*
*·**ولا يجوز حجز الذهب بدفع بعض القيمة لأن هذا ربا نسيئة .*
*           بل لابد من دفع قيمة الذهب كاملة لقوله- صلى الله عليه وسلم -: (فإذا اختلفت هذه الأشياء فبيعوا إذا كان   * 
*           يداً بيد). أخرجه مسلم .*

*2- أخطاء تقع كثيرًا عند بيع أو شراء الأوراق النقدية ونحوها كالدينار والدولار واليورو والشيكل : -*
*·**لا يجوز بيع الدولار القديم بدولار جديد مع دفع الفرق ، لعدم التماثل ؛ لكن لو باع القديم وقبض ثمنه ثم زاد عليه واشترى جديدًا فلا حرج .*
*·**لا يجوز بيع 100دولار حالاً بــ 80 دينار مؤجلاً ، أو بــ 350 شيكل مؤجلاً ، وذلك لعدم توفر التقابض في مجلس العقد ، ووجود الأجل فيه .*
*·**لو اشترى 100 دينار بــ 550 شيكل ، فأعطاه البائع 80 دينارًا على أن يعود المشتري بعد ساعة فيأخذ الباقي بطل العقد فيما لم يقبض ، لانتفاء شرطه ، فلا يجوز أن يأخذ الباقي (20 دينارًا ) إذا رجع ، لأن العقد فاسد ، بل يأخذ ما يقابلها بالشيكل ، ثم يشتري بها عشرين دينارًا  ، وهو مذهب الشافعية والحنابلة ، والأفضل ألا يؤخر شيئاً من الثمن خروجًا من الخلاف.*


*فهذه جملة من أحكام الصرف وبعض الأخطاء الشائعة فيه ، لا يستغني عنها مسلم ، فاحرص - أخي الموحد - على تعلمها وتعليمها والعمل بها ، ونسأل الله تعالى أن يمن علينا برزق حسن وعلم نافع وعمل متقبل ، وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .*

*كتبه لؤي بن محمود الشوربجي*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------

